# Schedule coming back from LOA



## StargazerOmega (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm a little over a week out returning from my LOA, due back the 13th. When I talked with my HRTL, he said he'd call me once that schedule was written. Was that schedule to be written (for 4/13) last Thursday or this coming Thursday? Just want to know if I should give them another call or wait until Thursday.

Thanks peeps! 😎


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 6, 2020)

Should be out by now. Call the store.


----------

